# Excellent Audi R18 Technical Analysis from SPEED's Marshall Pruett



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As Audi's new R18 rapidly approached its unveiling last Friday this blog zeroed in on SPEED contributor Marshall Pruett. Pruett seemed more clued in than most in the general public or press about the car and relayed to our staff that he'd spent countless hours on the phone to Germany working on a technical analysis of the new car. Over the weekend Pruett published his story, rife with details Audi Sport junkies will want to know.

The story includes a well-laid-out comparo between the R18 and other closed-top prototypes like the Peugeot 90X, Bentley Speed 8 and Toyota GT One and also its predecessor the R15 and R15 plus. It gets into detail such as analysis of design, use of 'rear' tires on the front and even the muscle mass needed by Audi tire changers to cope with the added weight of the new tire setup.

Pruett has created the most thorough analysis we've yet seen of the R18, including plenty of background provided by Audi Sport's own staff. You'll not want to miss it. Check it out after the jump.

* Full Story *




* Full Story *


----------

